# Can't edit my post.



## disco (Oct 7, 2020)

I keep an index of all my recipes in an old post. When I post a new one, I edit that post listing the new recipe. I just want to do that and there is no edit button in the post. Can anyone help?

Thanks, Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2020)

You cant do that right now.  Should be available to do it later this week.


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks, Adam!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 7, 2020)

Yeah a few people been whining about the same thing


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 7, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> You cant do that right now.  Should be available to do it later this week.


Changing back to allowing the edit button now???


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Changing back to allowing the edit button now???




Details soon.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Yeah a few people been whining about the same thing





 flatbroke
  ....    I seriously hope you are not calling 

 disco
 a whiner.....


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 8, 2020)

daveomak said:


> flatbroke
> ....    I seriously hope you are not calling
> 
> disco
> a whiner.....


No not at all. Not calling anyone a whiner.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> You cant do that right now.  Should be available to do it later this week.




Awesome!!!

Bear


----------

